# Anaheim Arsenals takes narrow win against Reno Bighorns, 109-106



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Patrick Ewing Jr.'s debut on home court proved positive for the Bighorns with his total score of 21 points and 11 rebounds off the bench. Though he was no match for Arsenal Forward James White, who led all scorers with 25 points. 
With .9 seconds left in the game, Ewing Jr. missed a game time three pointer that would have sent the game into overtime. The last few seconds were a great description of the entire game where neither team led by more than 9 points. 

Bighorns led the first half with 61 points over Arsenal's 57. Daryl 'Majic' Dorsey threw an alley hoop to Ewing Jr. to tie the game 55-55. Jesse Smith led all Bighorns' scorers with 16 points in the first half and 22 total game. 

Bighorns defense was stronger throughout the entire game, with the crowd helping them gain strength in the last few minutes. The Arsenal led the entire final quarter but Bighorns held them by no more than three points. Bighorns closed a seven point gap to one point in the final ten seconds.

Arsenal's accurate long range shooting of 58.3% from three point range helped to lift them to victory, while the Bighorns shot only 25%.

The next home game for the Reno Bighorns is Sunday, January 4th at 3 p.m. at the Downtown Reno Events Center.


----------

